# General > Hobbies >  christmas crafts

## sweetpea

What's everyone making just now? I've been buying lots of materials and things but haven't started yet. I'm going to make a patchwork wall hanging but not sure what else. Maybe stockings. I'd love to make a wreath from scraps of felt but not sure what I could attach them to.

----------

